# Problem mit der addition mehrerer werte derselben variablen :L



## x_Manuel_x (3. Okt 2010)

Hey ich hab folgende hausaufgabe bekommen: Karly Habermeyer ist Sachbearbeiter in der Firma "fit & fun". Zu seinen Aufgaben gehört es unter anderem auch, aus den 12 Monatsumsätzen eines Jahres den Jahresumsatz zu errechnen.

Soweit bin ich bisher gekommen:


```
import java.util.*;

public class Jahresumsatz
{

    public static void main(String argv[])
    {
        int intJahresumsatz = 0;
        int intMonatsumsatz = 0; 
        int intZaehler;
        
        String str;
        
        Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
        
        for(intZaehler=1; intZaehler<=12; intZaehler++)
        {
            System.out.print("Monatsumsatz eingeben: ");
            str = input.nextLine();
            intMonatsumsatz = Integer.parseInt(str);
        }
        
        System.out.println("----------------------------------");
        System.out.println("Der Jahresumsatz betraegt: " + intJahresumsatz);
        
    }
    
    
}
```

Mein problem is also die verarbeitung... ich weiß nich wie ich es hinbekommen soll dass die 12 werte von intMonatsumsatz addiert werden. Mit 12 verschiedenen variablen für die einzelnen monatsumsätze hätte ichs hinbekommen aber da wir die for-Schleife verwendern sollen geht das leider schlecht.

Ich hoffe und denke dass ihr mir helfen könnt da wir in der schule noch ziemlich am anfang mit java sind 
danke im vorraus, mfg Manu!


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Okt 2010)

Ist doch nichts anderes als:

int var = 0;
var = var + monatsumsatz1;
var = var + monatsumsatz2;
..... 
Das kannst du doch jetzt einfach in deiner Schleife machen.

oder auch als Kurzschreibweise:
var += monatsumsatz1;
var += monatsumsatz2;

Hoffe das hilft dir schon


----------



## x_Manuel_x (3. Okt 2010)

naja danke schonmal^^
was genau var, += usw. bedeuten soll weiß ich zwar nich aber allein dass du "monatsumsatz1,2,3 etc." verwendet hast kann ja garnich gehn da ich als variablen nur jahresumsatz, monatsumsatz und den zähler deklariert habe... denke ich jedenfalls ???:L


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Okt 2010)

x_Manuel_x hat gesagt.:


> aber allein dass du "monatsumsatz1,2,3 etc." verwendet hast kann ja garnich gehn da ich als variablen nur jahresumsatz, monatsumsatz und den zähler deklariert habe...



???:L 
Du gibst doch in jedem Schleifendurchgang eine neue Zahl ein, welches für einen Monat steht. Dieser Wert, soll doch nun einfach auf einem anderen addiert werden oder nicht?
Sagen wir du hast 3 Monatseinnahmen 20 , 30 und 40
Ist doch nichts anderes als 
0 + 20 = 20
20 + 30 = 50
50 + 40 = 90

Deswegen musst du einfach den Wert den du einliest, aufsummieren.

Vllt hilft dir ja auch dieses Beispiel:

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		int summe = 0;
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		System.out.println("Gebe 5 Zahlen ein:");
		for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
			summe += input.nextInt();
		}
		System.out.println("Die Summe ist " + summe);
	}
```

:autsch:


----------



## x_Manuel_x (3. Okt 2010)

> Du gibst doch in jedem Schleifendurchgang eine neue Zahl ein, welches für einen Monat steht. Dieser Wert, soll doch nun einfach auf einem anderen addiert werden oder nicht?
> Sagen wir du hast 3 Monatseinnahmen 20 , 30 und 40
> Ist doch nichts anderes als
> 0 + 20 = 20
> ...


Das alles hatte ich ja auch verstanden, einziges problem bei mir is WIE man die ganzen eingegebenen zahlen aufsummiert, kriegs einfach nich hin obwohl ich schon stunden dranhock... habs n bissl verändert, geht aber nich weil nur der monatsumsatz vom 1. monat abgefragt wird dann is schluss 
wenn ichs genau nach deinem Bsp. mache kommen an die 10 fehler wenn ich kompiliere...


```
import java.util.*;

public class Jahresumsatz
{
    public static void main(String argv[]) throws Exception
    {
        int Summe = 0; 
        int i;
        String str;
        
        Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
        
        System.out.print("Monatsumsatz eingeben: ");
        
        for(i=1; i<=12; i++)
        {
                    str = input.nextLine();
                    Summe = Integer.parseInt(str);
        }
   
        System.out.println("----------------------------------");
        System.out.println("Der Jahresumsatz betraegt: " + Summe);  
    }   
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Okt 2010)

Also ich dachte das wäre dann jetzt eig. klar! In deinem ganzen Code steht nicht eine Addition, wie soll dann etwas addiert werden? 
[c]Summe = Integer.parseInt(str);[/c] 
-->

```
Summe = Summe + Integer.parseInt(str);
```
 oder eben 
	
	
	
	





```
Summe += Integer.parseInt(str);
```


----------



## x_Manuel_x (3. Okt 2010)

ja so hatte ichs auch schon nur dass auf die weise nach der 1. monatsumsatz abfrage abgebrochen wird... mein code ausschnitt war nur so ein zwischending wie mein programm derzeit aussieht


----------



## Michael... (4. Okt 2010)

Gibst Du etwa Dezimalzahlen ein? Dein Programm kann nur Ganzzahlen verarbeiten, sonst schmiert es ab.


----------



## Marcinek (4. Okt 2010)

Es schmiert nicht ab, sondern wartet auf die nächste Eingabe.

Gibt mal 10 ein und drück 12 x auf enter, dann bekommst du auch ein Ergebnis.


----------

